# Iowa SMF Newbie



## hawkeyesmoker (Mar 28, 2008)

Definately a rookie smoker here.  Located in Ankeny, IA, but orginally from Minnesota.  Moved to more serious BBQ territory.

I currently own a Masterbuilt 7 in 1, but I'm in the market for something more substantial.  I like what everyone has to say about the GOSM, but I'm 6'6" and would prefer a horizontal I could stand over.  The GOSM seems so low to the ground.  My ideal find would be a horizontal combination gas grill will side gas smoke box.  From what I see, I'd have to make my own using a conversion kit.

Well, nice to meet everyone.  Looking forward to a summer filled with some good BBQ!


----------



## geob (Mar 28, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF.  I lived in Bettendor for 18 years before moving South.

geob


----------



## ibsmoking (Mar 28, 2008)

Wecome to SMF.  Great fokes here if there is anything that you need to know about smoking these guys will help!


----------



## smokebuzz (Mar 28, 2008)

IT'S ANOTHER HAWKEYE!!!!!
Welcome, glad you found us.
Head over to Hawgeyes BBQ to see some horizontals, thats where i got mine.


----------



## doctor phreak (Mar 28, 2008)

nice to see ya hawkeye...i am also thinking about gettin a gosm but i have the same problem the smoker to low to the ground am i am 6'5" ..so what i thought i could do is build a cinder block stand and put the smoker on that..well see if that will work...well anyway welcome to smf  lot of good people and good ideas.....


----------



## fireguy (Mar 28, 2008)

welcome, nice to have you aboard


----------



## earache_my_eye (Mar 28, 2008)

WOO HOO!!......another Iowegian!!  (even if ya are a Minna-soda transplant)

Great folks on this site and TONS of information to be found.  If it can be Q'ed, chances are, somebody on this site has Q'ed it!

Feel free to ask any questions.....as anyone here will tell you....the only dumb question is the one you don't ask....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






oh, and......welcome to the SMF !!


L8r,
Eric


----------



## walking dude (Mar 29, 2008)

I'M TELLING YA.........US IOWOGEIANS STARTING TO OUTNUMBER YOU MICH. BOYS...............

Welcome dude...............i live in des moines......south side.......hawg-eyes is located at TNT landscaping.........great place......small.......but just bout has everything you need...........

once again welcome


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome aboard build a stand to get it off the ground I've been toying with the idea of building one out of steel


----------



## teeotee (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to the smf, hawkeye. Definitely the best place to learn lots. Loads of good advice and friendly people. I wish i would of found this site sooner !!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, this is the place to enjoy your smokin' experiences, good and bad. Looking forward to your next smoke, and Q Voew too!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. 
Andy.


----------



## kookie (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome aboard HawkeyeSmoker................You might want to looking to the Char-griller Duo............Its a gas grill and a charcoal horizontal grill/smoker and you can add the side fire box to the charcoal side of the unit..............Not sure the price.........I know Pigcicles has one.....you could ask him about it if your interested in it.....I just bought Char-grillers new gas Grillin' Pro and that you can also add the sfb to it and smoke using charcoal................


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome aboard and glad to have ya!  My GOSM is a bit close to the ground for my liken as well, I'm goin to build a platform for it to sit on (If the weather would be so kind as to cooperate a little) so it is easier to use.  Very good unit in my opinion.  Good luck in your search!


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome hawk...you have found the mother load of smoking!!!


----------



## kratzx4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Hawkeye! Glad to have you here.


----------



## pdigg (Mar 29, 2008)

Welcome Hawkeye. If you have questions, you will probably find the answers here.


----------



## hawkeyesmoker (Mar 29, 2008)

I've bought wood chunks at Hawgeyes, and if I remember correctly, their units were a little out of my pricerange.  Mind if I ask what you have???


----------



## hawkeyesmoker (Mar 29, 2008)

A guy at work bought the Char-griller Duo, but I think he plans to mostly grill on it.  I took a look at one at Menards, but I was a little uneasy about the construction.  The price is great!  I'd be interested in hearing anyone's opinion on that model.  I realize it's a new model, so it's possible there aren't many out there yet.


----------



## lc in va (Mar 29, 2008)

welcome to smf, i gues it takes alot of smoked food to fill you up.


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome. You could always just dig a whole to stand in while you smoke.


----------



## lc in va (Mar 30, 2008)

That's pretty good buddy.


----------



## hawkeyesmoker (Apr 1, 2008)

I bought a Brinkman Smoke 'N Pit offset smoker last night.  I've also ordered the H-burner conversion kit to convert it to gas.  Plan on putting the smoker together tonight, and making some modifications before hopefully seasoning and the inaugural smoke this weekend.

From what I've read there are 4 fairly important mods to make to this smoker.

1.  Extend the smokestack to the grate
2.  Add a baffle
3.  Seal the main smoke chamber
4.  Add a couple of thermometers at the level of the grate

I think I've got a pretty good plan.  I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## walking dude (Apr 1, 2008)

hawkeye.........before you put your smoker together.......read this thread......mite help you seal it up better
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=15579


----------



## teeotee (Apr 2, 2008)

Hawkeye smoker, i have updated the thread on my sealing project WD posted below. Had a little issue
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## foozer (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome HawkeyeSmoker,

As you can see I am also an Iowegian and located just a couple of miles up the road from you. I'm from the other side of the tracks (the good side) than most of the other Iowans on here. It gives them someone to poke fun at. Although this year it was a little more difficult for them to do that. Oh well, Sticks & Stones.
I also have a Brinkman Smoke N Pit Professional but recently upgraded to a Stumps Elite 4. The Brinkman is old and starting to have problems with not sealing very well, but still works. 

Besure to ask questions and sign up for Jeff's free smoking e-course. It has a lot of good information.


----------



## hawkeyesmoker (Apr 3, 2008)

Here are the mods I've made so far:

I added a baffle I made out of 22ml steel I found in the welding area at Menards.  I was able to cut it with a tin snips and bend it with a hammer.

Bought a couple of new weels to replace the crappy ones that came in the box.

Plugged the holes for the warming rack with JB Weld, and used some steel pieces and JB Weld to cover the rotisserie cutouts.

I'm planning to stop by a muffler shop tonight to see if I can have them make me the piece to extend the stack to the grate.

Hopefully the gas coversion kit will arrive today or tomorow so I can get that done before Saturday.  

Havin' lots of fun with this, can't wait to use it thisweekend...


----------



## walking dude (Apr 3, 2008)

brain........let me know how the muffler place goes........i was thinking of the same thing myself


----------

